# controlled hunts



## carguy12 (Apr 17, 2009)

How many non residents and non tax payers will get picked this year??


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I dont know, but, this tax payer/resident did'nt get in


----------



## carguy12 (Apr 17, 2009)

dont belive they were drawn yet. But please let me know if they were.

Thanks


----------



## carguy12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Should have put non tax payer with straw hats


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I know I am personally hoping my sister in law from Oregon gets pulled again this year for the Ravenna Womens hunt. She got pulled last year and took me as her partner. We had a great time.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i agree, kind of a same this isn't for residents only. i have applied for five years now, for every gun deer hunt and waterfowl hunts and have yet to get picked, maybe this year! i read on the odnr site that the results will be up after labor day.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I feel it is all in the luck of the draw. I have applied for the last five years and was only drawn the first year I entered. My brother on the other hand has been picked every year since we started entering. I have been entering the kentucky elk draw for the last few years and have yet to get drawn there, at least they do preference points.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I believe if another State prohibits Ohio residents from applying for their hunts, then Ohio should do the same for residents of that State. And Ohio should charge more for non-residents to apply.

Non-residents of Pa have to apply for doe tags at 26.70 Pa residents get them for 6.70 or they can came come over here and get them over the counter. They should have to apply just as we would in their state. The price should be adjusted to match their rates

The only way it will get changed is, we'll have to go to the Wildlife Council meetings and bring it up.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG, there will be *VAN LOADS* of non-tax payers! Same as always. Sucks. They draw after Labor Day. I try to get my kids in every year for youth hunts, but "non-tax payers" always prevail there too, but "non-tax payers", at least, have to buy licenses.


> And Ohio should charge more for non-residents to apply.


 I agree with this too, especially because the state is running out of money to use on other things, like nature preserves.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

It's all about $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

crappiewacka said:


> OMG, there will be *VAN LOADS* of non-tax payers! Same as always. Sucks. They draw after Labor Day. I try to get my kids in every year for youth hunts, but "non-tax payers" always prevail there too, but "non-tax payers", at least, have to buy licenses. I agree with this too, especially because the state is running out of money to use on other things, like nature preserves.



carguy12 
Junior Member



Join Date: Apr 2009
Posts: 29 
iTrader: 0 / 0% 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Should have put non tax payer with straw hats 





As for the Straw Hat and Tax payers comments from the oringinal poster and others, GROW UP! It is their way of life/religion, freedoms that brought your families to this country at one time or another too! If you don't like it fine but please keep your prejudices to yourself. How would you guys like it if I said they should not allow crybaby Plicks to enter the drawings, and discriminated against you and your families? 


Scott


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic said:


> I believe if another State prohibits Ohio residents from applying for their hunts, then Ohio should do the same for residents of that State. And Ohio should charge more for non-residents to apply.
> 
> Non-residents of Pa have to apply for doe tags at 26.70 Pa residents get them for 6.70 or they can came come over here and get them over the counter. They should have to apply just as we would in their state. The price should be adjusted to match their rates
> 
> The only way it will get changed is, we'll have to go to the Wildlife Council meetings and bring it up.



Agree 100% New York non Resident license will go from $40 per year(same as Ohio Non Res) to $70 Hunting License for Deer is $140 in NY compared to Ohios $125 BUT NY is Deer only and $140 for each season, Gun, Bow, ML are all seperate $140 charges. 

I know it would be a royal PITA but they should really make the prices the same for non res of others states as it is or Ohioans to hunt in that state.


----------

